# Medical Question



## lhauker (Jul 20, 2016)

My wife suffers from Chronic back pain from a botched operation by our wonderful doctors in the US. She requires "steroid" shots about 3 times a year. Does anyone know if these are available in Mexico? Also if so any idea of what the cost might be. Pain medicine is obviously a concern but it seems like a specialist can help there.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You need to get down here and talk to some English-speaking doctors. There are lots


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I presume you are referring to corticosteroid shots. You should not have a problem finding a doctor to do that, but do bring copies of her medical records (e.g. specialist reports, diagnostic imaging reports, or even the CD of the actual diagnostic imaging such as MRI or x-rays, maybe a summary from your family doctor). This will help any physician you see in Mexico to have a better understanding of her medical issues.


----------



## lhauker (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you and we can get that.


----------



## lhauker (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks and you are right


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lhauker, when responding directly to another forum member's post, it's useful to click on the Reply With Quote button before writing your comment.


----------



## lhauker (Jul 20, 2016)

*Sorry*



Isla Verde said:


> lhauker, when responding directly to another forum member's post, it's useful to click on the Reply With Quote button before writing your comment.


Sorry still learning this forum.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lhauker said:


> Sorry still learning this forum.


No need to apologize.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> No need to apologize.


Simply a comment - I wonder if posts such as this should rather be a private message. People log onto this forum and see that a thread has an update. A post like this acts like a 'bump'. Only lhauker needs this info. Just trying to do my part to improve the site  Hopefully this is not controversial


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Gatos said:


> Simply a comment - I wonder if posts such as this should rather be a private message. People log onto this forum and see that a thread has an update. A post like this acts like a 'bump'. Only lhauker needs this info. Just trying to do my part to improve the site  Hopefully this is not controversial


OTOH, it serves to inform other new members as well.
(That being said, I have no strong feelings on the subject one way or the other.)


----------

